Ask HN: What was the best paper you read in your life? - Siira
======
jcgr
I posted this a few months ago..
[https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/greatworks/shannon38.pdf](https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/greatworks/shannon38.pdf)
Claude Shannon's 'A symbolic analysis of relay and switching circuits'

------
otras
I studied physics and literary theory, and I greatly enjoyed the paper at the
center of the Sokal affair [0]: _Transgressing the Boundaries: Towards a
Transformative Hermeneutics of Quantum Gravity_. [1]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair)

[1]:
[https://physics.nyu.edu/sokal/transgress_v2_noafterword.pdf](https://physics.nyu.edu/sokal/transgress_v2_noafterword.pdf)

------
WaltPurvis
The Sunday Boston Globe in 1998/1999 -- every week there were literally over
100 pages of help wanted ads, a large percentage of them software-related.
(Some weeks the Help Wanted section was 150+ pages.)

~~~
crashbunny
Oh, I was confused by your comment at first. I was looking for the reference
to the academic/scientific paper in your comment but got to the end and
wondered if the comment was truncated or something. Then I got it, the Sunday
Boston globe was the paper you were talking about. Nice.

------
hodder
Not strictly a paper, but Charles Darwin's The Origin of Species.

------
imakwana
Computer Science as empirical inquiry : Symbols and Search.
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~kuipers/readings/Newell+Simon-
cac...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~kuipers/readings/Newell+Simon-cacm-76.pdf)

------
AnimalMuppet
Einstein's 1905 paper on special relativity.

~~~
HNLurker2
Classic. Schrodinger's quantum biology

------
brudgers
_Proof of an external world_ , G. E. Moore.

~~~
rosegarden0
Have a link?

~~~
elyrly
[http://selfpace.uconn.edu/class/ana/MooreProof.pdf](http://selfpace.uconn.edu/class/ana/MooreProof.pdf)

